# Black Horse Photography on Facebook



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi! I'm hoping to make 1000 fans by December!


If you like my photos and have a FB fan my photography page! That is, if you WANT TO!

Black Horse Photography | Facebook

I try to keep it updated with recent things going on!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think I already am a fan, but I'll double check just to be sure. I sure enjoy all the new pix you put up.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I did!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I think I did....


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Done!!!


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

I is fan now


----------



## dmj1993 (Sep 1, 2010)

OH! I'm a fan! I'm a fan! I Loveee your work! (Especially the Keegan stuff! ) He is stunning!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Just clicked like!


----------



## bigbull (Sep 4, 2010)

done i am a fan


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I "liked" it! Now to go drool over Keegan...


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

I'mmm a fan =). Love your photos everytime


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

So many thanks to EVERYONE!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

I forgot all about this Jones Soda thing for a few days. Holy smokes almlost 400 votes!

Thanks guys!!


----------

